
Open Source is losing,  SaaS is leading,  APIs will win… - decodingvc
https://medium.com/point-nine-news/open-source-is-losing-saas-is-leading-apis-will-win-663648d9c8d0#.ggwbx758l
======
dozzie
Yup, the guy still doesn't understand what "API" term means.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11288833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11288833)

~~~
decodingvc
Thanks for reading.

I might not have been clear enough, when I mean "API" I mean stuff like
keen.io, algolia, contentful and others, which are SaaS products with an API-
only/-first mentality.

It's not a an API "connector" for a SaaS product, but the API is the product.

~~~
dozzie
API in such case is _not_ the product. A service exposing the API is the
product. You don't license interfaces for other to implement, so you don't
seel API.

